# Tanzanian Blue Leg Centipede



## Justin Stricklin (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any pics of these guys? I have just recently got back into my bugs and am having to relearn alot. I do not know if they are readily available or not so if they are could you direct me to a good price list? How much do they run (money wise)? Thanks


----------



## Steven (Mar 25, 2005)

using the search-button will show you even more pictures,...
but here ya go   
(need to get some new pix cause i've put these on to often)


----------



## Justin Stricklin (Mar 25, 2005)

Yea, strangely I did not think about using a search engine until after I posted that. I normaly do that on something before asking a question. Where can you get thos guys now. Wait!! I'll use google, but feel free to tell me where you got it. You sure are brave holding one of those big pedes. Aren't they oen of the more placid pedes?


----------



## G. Carnell (Mar 25, 2005)

very nice pics and very nice centipedes Steven!


----------



## Hoosier (Mar 30, 2005)

Geeze how does someone just pick up a pede like that?  Crap thats freaky as hell.


----------



## JonDaAzn (Mar 31, 2005)

are blue legs communal? or did you just put them together for the shot?


----------



## Steven (Apr 1, 2005)

JonDaAzn said:
			
		

> are blue legs communal? or did you just put them together for the shot?


no not communal,... just a breeding attemp


----------



## BugToxin (Apr 2, 2005)

Justin Stricklin said:
			
		

> I do not know if they are readily available or not so if they are could you direct me to a good price list? How much do they run (money wise)? Thanks


I have never seen these online or in pet stores ever, and I have done some searching.  I think that these are a little easier to find in Europe.  I'm not sure why we can't get them here, but if anybody knows where we can get one please let us know because I WANT ONE!!!  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 2, 2005)

nice picture mate


----------



## arachnoid (Apr 2, 2005)

Awesome pictures Steven!  Are they aggressive?


----------

